# Colours of guppies?



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi does anyone know where I can get a chart or something with all the different colours of (male) fantail guppies you can get??

My other dwarf gourami died  and I had asked my local pet shop to get some in for me rather than going to pets at home again.. But when I got to the shop today, he had some new guppies in so I bought 2 of them instead!

I got a dark blue and a silvery blue one, they are beautiful 

I already have an orange, a yellow, a red (with black flecks on the edge of tail) and one that is orange with black spots.
What other colours can you get? I think I might get just a couple more.

x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Guppies are gorgeous and so friendly  We have a few in my mums tank but only the orange and black variety...I didn't realise you could get more colours.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok Lol I was just being dumb.. either that or firefox was being slow..
Look what I found
AZ Genetics / Guppy Color Gallery (sorted by color)

How big a tank would I need for one of each colour?? 36 guppies! Lol 

I love all the pink ones I have never seen any that colour!

x


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Ok Lol I was just being dumb.. either that or firefox was being slow..
> Look what I found
> AZ Genetics / Guppy Color Gallery (sorted by color)
> 
> ...


Those are the good quality specimens in the fishkeeping hobby, they can be darn expensive however...


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I buy guppies from my local pet shop at £2.50 each. Would you say that is cheap or expensive?
I remember a few years ago I used to get them at 75p! But maybe they had a cheaper supplier? 

x


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> I buy guppies from my local pet shop at £2.50 each. Would you say that is cheap or expensive?
> I remember a few years ago I used to get them at 75p! But maybe they had a cheaper supplier?
> 
> x


£2.50 is around the average, however certain qualities amongst show-class specimens can effectively multiply the price to over ten times as much.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I think I am going to ask him in the pet shop if there is specific colours he can get for me. I really want some pink ones!

x


----------



## sazdaz (Sep 1, 2009)

weve 4 guppys in our tank, all differnt colours because kids wanted to name them all we have a little one with a salmon coloured tail called accelerate,bob who has a yellow/black tail like a leopard,boris who has a fire like effect tail and daddy cool who has red tail.so hard when i see others in shop not to get more.


----------

